# Ola a tutti!



## RojoNero (25 Marzo 2019)

un saluto a tutti sono davvero felice di far parte del forum numero uno del Milan! che dire sono da sempre tifoso rossonero e seguo il club da quando ero bambino 
fiducioso per il futuro torneremo ai nostri livelli


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Marzo 2019)

Ciao benvenuto


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Marzo 2019)

ciao grande!


----------



## RojoNero (26 Marzo 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ciao benvenuto



grazie


----------



## RojoNero (26 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ciao grande!



ciao grazie gentilissimo


----------

